
Show HN: Kf – Sass keyframe animation library - mil
http://kf-sass.com/?HN
======
mil
Hi HN - have been working on this small Sass library which helps you create
keyframe-based animations. It's finally at a point where I think it could be
useful to others.

Basically the idea is you model your animations as Sass maps and then you can
use a few mixin to compose the pieces of your animation together.

Any feedback is appreciated.

Github is: [http://github.com/mil/kf-sass](http://github.com/mil/kf-sass)

